# Firewood storage shed



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I went up to the cabin this past weekend with the wife. I went up there to start building a storage shed for firewood. The past owner had a bunch of wood stored outside un covered and I thought it looked bad. Besides I don't like wet wood. 
So I brought up some skids and 2x4s plywood and some cinder blocks for the foundation. 
Along with another atv some beds and a few tools to do the job. Let me tell you there's nothing like trying to bring your tools somewhere else to do a job. I was limited on what I could bring, the trailer was packed. 

On our way we had a blowout on the trailer, which was a pain to replace the tire. But I got it and we were on the road again. 

We went up Thursday night and we were expecting friends to come up on Friday night. 
So my wife said you have Friday to finish the wood shed. I'm thinking yea no problem. Lol
She said you can't work on it when they come to visit. Bummer!!!

Woke up Friday morning and after a good breakfast, I went at it. And no I didn't finish it. 
Our friends stayed till Sunday morning so I thought I could finish it on Sunday after they leave. Think again, it rained all day Sunday and we were leaving on Monday afternoon. So I didn't finish. I'll have to wait till I go back up for memorial day weekend. 

Here's what I've got done so far. All the wood I got was all FREE. 










Here's the Trailer tire. 





































































Nothing to fancy. Just to keep the wood off the ground and keep dry. 
Thanks for looking.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Keep in mind that firewood is often infested with termites. Since you're not using treated wood you might soak it down with insecticide before you put wood in it.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Good point Steve. I'll look into that. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

No other comments on this. Lol


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Dom, If it were me, I wouldn't worry so much about termites as I would skunks setting up house underneath your woodshed:laughing: Might even get some porcupines.

Seriously, I'm jealous. I lived in central WI for a number of years and used to spend quite a bit of time in NE WI on the weekends. Just seeing your pics brings back a lot of good memories.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

trc65 said:


> Dom, If it were me, I wouldn't worry so much about termites as I would skunks setting up house underneath your woodshed:laughing: Might even get some porcupines.
> 
> Seriously, I'm jealous. I lived in central WI for a number of years and used to spend quite a bit of time in NE WI on the weekends. Just seeing your pics brings back a lot of good memories.


Thanks. I love it up there. 
Lol. Yea maybe I can put some big rocks around it. As far as termites. if there in the wood, there's not much I can do about that.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Expect some sinkage if your ground isn't rocky soil. I had my wood on a similar rack for years and the blocks eventually sank into the ground. It's not a problem unless it sinks unevenly. Then its almost impossible to keep the wood stacked.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

djg said:


> Expect some sinkage if your ground isn't rocky soil. I had my wood on a similar rack for years and the blocks eventually sank into the ground. It's not a problem unless it sinks unevenly. Then its almost impossible to keep the wood stacked.


The ground is really rocky underneath. But thanks. I'll keep an eye on it.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I just got back from the cabin tonight. But I finished the wood shed. I plan on painting it the next time I go up. 
Just an update on progress.


----------



## FourEyes45 (Apr 30, 2012)

Looking good....


----------



## MacDuffee (Jan 29, 2012)

Very nice! I was thinking about a similar project but I got a lot more wood and not a lot of ambition...Been too busy fishing/working to build much of anything.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

MacDuffee said:


> Very nice! I was thinking about a similar project but I got a lot more wood and not a lot of ambition...Been too busy fishing/working to build much of anything.


Thanks duffee. I totally get it. I have lots of unfinished projects going on right now. And a lot less fishing. And the lake is across the street from me.


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

I like the surroundings Dominick. That's the beauty of bush living. No building codes to abide by.

There will be a lot of warmth in there. Looks like you have a lot more cutting to fill it too. How cold does it get there. Does it snow.

I have converted a very large dog house - shed into a wood shed. it will get me through a winter with all the extra I pick up during the year from nooks and friends.

Will you put a front on it or just put a cheap tarp infront to keep it dry from rain and snow, blizzards etc.

I always spray my shed for termites etc every season and maybe a few times during the year if i notice any activity.

Cheers.

Pete


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Termites are a shocker in the land down under. Left a pair of saw horses in the back yard in the grass - week later they were eating into one of the legs. 

Nice job of your shed by the way, looks good. 

Down here I like to find myself an old rainwater tank, take off the lid and lay it on its side. If it has no rust holes you see the termites (white ants) before they get to the timber. Keeps the wood dry too

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

STAR said:


> I like the surroundings Dominick. That's the beauty of bush living. No building codes to abide by.
> 
> There will be a lot of warmth in there. Looks like you have a lot more cutting to fill it too. How cold does it get there. Does it snow.
> 
> ...


Thanks star. Yes I have all summer to fill. All the wood I get up there is free. Does it snow? Oh yea lots. Lol
As far as the front during winter months, I'm not sure what I'll do. Maybe some kind of lifting door. 
Still thinking about it. I'll be painting it next time I go up. 
Here's with snow. 
Thanks.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Just got back from up north. I painted the firewood shed. Got a truck load of wood skabs for firewood. $20. I got a little of it cut up. Ran out of time. Lol.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Now that's just awesome. Nicely done Dom.


----------

